# Portsmouth to St Malo on the Bretagne



## clf86ha (Aug 20, 2018)

Being a person who sleeps better when all the details are in place, can I ask you lot for assistance, so that I can switch my brain off on a night and possibly get some sleep!

I've booked to go out on the Portsmouth to st malo overnight ferry next June.

I've searched, but can't find (other than cars) a video of motorhomes loading into the Bretagne ferry, does anyone have dashcam footage for that particular ferry please?

also setting off from the north east, I plan to be down the Portsmouth area by the lunchtime, so will need to find somewhere, where I can spend the afternoon, find somewhere to eat and free run my dogs energy out of them ready for the journey, can anyone help with suggestions for that too please
 or does the ferry port have an exercise area like the tunnel does?

do the ferries check the dogs on the way out or just incoming like the tunnel?

I've always crossed via the tunnel, so never been to the Portsmouth area before or on a ferry, so any advice is welcomed

many thanks Coral


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 20, 2018)

There's a Poi car park very close to the terminal entrance by the bridge to Whale Island .
I believe you can also park on the dockside, but it's noisy, if overnighting.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 20, 2018)

If you want somewhere to eat and walk the dog come off the M27 at junction 12 and turn left at the next junction, pass Tesco and turn left into Port Solent, plenty of free parking, restaurants and a big field for the dogs.
I've never taken a motorhome over but I have taken a 7.5 tonne truck on all of Brittany Ferry's ships innumerable times and can guarantee there won't be a problem with most motorhomes going onto deck 5, to one side with the other side split into two decks for cars. 
I have seen the odd motorhome being used as filler, on a busy sailing, on deck two, which is below the lorry deck, so if you don't have to check in the dogs I should mention them to avoid the chance of being committed to the deep.
I'm assuming you'll being coming east having come down the A34 and M3.


----------



## clf86ha (Aug 20, 2018)

my walk and eat time filler is sorted now, thanks to Antiquesam (many thanks).

so if anyone has a video of the motorhomes boarding, so I know what to expect, that would be equally appreciated


----------



## TJBi (Aug 23, 2018)

clf86ha said:


> my walk and eat time filler is sorted now, thanks to Antiquesam (many thanks).
> 
> so if anyone has a video of the motorhomes boarding, so I know what to expect, that would be equally appreciated



Have you tried looking at the BF website?  They have a video, which is available at YouTube
If you have no rear-view mirror on your windscreen, they provide sticky tape for the windscreen label.


----------



## witzend (Aug 23, 2018)

clf86ha said:


> my walk and eat time filler is sorted now, thanks to Antiquesam (many thanks).
> so if anyone has a video of the motorhomes boarding, so I know what to expect, that would be equally appreciated



Dogs checked on way out sticker given for windscreen with a paw print for loaders attention have video but can't load it here
 found utube video with van you'll  stay on lower deck left not up ramp[video=youtube;HQTCGZFjeyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQTCGZFjeyk[/video] 

And for the dog bit 

[video=youtube;CF0ekQFhpGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF0ekQFhpGY[/video]


----------



## clf86ha (Aug 23, 2018)

thank you, yes I've seen those videos, but they don't really show the left side, mainly the cars.
also, do they have a pull over section like the tunnel, where they check k your gas is off?
I've always left it until the check to turn my gas off, so wondering how long my fridge will be powerless too


----------



## witzend (Aug 23, 2018)

clf86ha said:


> do they have a pull over section like the tunnel, where they check k your gas is off?
> I've always left it until the check to turn my gas off, so wondering how long my fridge will be powerless too



You queue twice before and after security checks during security checks they ask if gas is off some times ask to see sometimes not
did some screen prints from my video


----------



## Vonric (Aug 24, 2018)

clf86ha said:


> Being a person who sleeps better when all the details are in place, can I ask you lot for assistance, so that I can switch my brain off on a night and possibly get some sleep!
> 
> I've booked to go out on the Portsmouth to st malo overnight ferry next June.
> 
> ...



Go past ferry to Southsea sea front about ten minutes. Huge open common. Plenty of places to eat and drink. Easy to find your way back. All sign posted.


----------

